# Circuito para invertir polaridad



## JOLFRI (Nov 1, 2017)

Cordial saludo, me podrían colaborar, necesito un circuito o algo parecido que controle la luz led de una moto en donde actualmente el positivo es el común y los cambios de bajas a altas se hacen con el polo negativo, necesito realizar todo lo contrario. muchas gracias y espero haber sido claro. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2017)

No entendí nada


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 2, 2017)

JOLFRI dijo:


> actualmente el positivo es el común y los cambios de bajas a altas se hacen con el polo negativo, necesito realizar todo lo contrario.



yo entiendo que al referirte al cambio de bajas y altas, te refieres a luz corta y luz larga, y que tienes común el positivo para hacer esto, y quieres cambiarlo por el negativo.....de estar en lo cierto con lo que he entendido, no te hace falta una placa electrónica para esto....es un simple problema eléctrico de cableado, y sólo es cambiar de sitio los cables.

PD: usar una placa electrónica para esto pienso que es como coger una escopeta para matar un mosquito....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2017)

Daniel.more dijo:


> . . . . PD: usar una placa electrónica para esto pienso que es como coger una escopeta para matar un mosquito....


Por supuesto, todos sabemos que la escopeta solo se emplea para matar moscas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2017)

Claro , la lámpara de filamentos no tiene polaridad y en ese caso la manejan por masa. Los leds si tienen polaridad 

Cómo te dice Daniel , recablea el interruptor


----------

